# Designing Electrical Circuits in Revit - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (27 مارس 2014)

*Designing Electrical Circuits in Revit | 177MB
Duration: 0h 49m | Video: AVC (.flv) 1280x720 15fps | Audio: AAC 32KHz 2ch
Genre: eLearning | Level: Intermediate | Language: English*​*In this course well cover the basics in modeling electrical circuits in Revit MEP.
Well begin by exploring how to work with electrical settings like wiring types voltage definitions and even distribution systems. Well also place fixtures appliances and receptacles throughout the floor plan. From there well establish circuits amongst the appliances fixtures and switches we just placed. Well apply a few calculations and code concepts when designing the circuit layout.
To finish up this training well discover a quick and easy way to create a simple circuit breaker schedule that can be used to as a reference for installing your system or even for property management tasks.
**




DesignElectricCircuitsRt.part1
DesignElectricCircuitsRt.part2
*​


----------



## egyptsystem (27 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## hoiymn (27 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 مارس 2014)

متشكر جدا يا باشمهندس 
ممكن ترفع دول كمان طلب للمهندس علاء عبد الحليم لرفع ملفات


----------



## hesham behairy (28 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..وادعو الله ان يحفظكم ويغفر لك ولوالديك​​


----------



## engmhd2002 (31 مارس 2014)

كبير من يومك


----------



## el_shawadify (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير أخانا الكريم..


----------

